# Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten



## zanderzone (17. September 2010)

Moin!

Da sie am Wochenende in meinen Schuppen eingebrochen sind benötige ich ne neue Spinnrute!
Hatte gestern bei meinem Händler die Rute in der Hand!
Sei machte auf den ersten Blick nen richtig guten Eindruck!
Hat die jemand schon gefischt?
Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungswerte mit der Rute?!
Werde so Jigs bis 18gr. damit fischen!
Hatte die Rute bis 50gr. ins Auge gefasst!

Hier nochmal ein Link:

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Greys-Prowla-Specialist-SL-Lure-Spinnruten_1515.html

Wer nett, wenn ich ein paar Infos bekommen könnte!


----------



## e!k (17. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hi,

ich fische diese Rute auch bis 50g in 2,74m. Zwar erst seit einigen Wochen bin aber überaus zufrieden. Die Rute (wie du selbst ja sicherlich gemerkt haben wirst) liegt gut in der Hand und ermöglicht ohne Probleme ein ermüdungsfreies Fischen. Der Grudkontakt ist hervorragend und auch im Drill ist sie sehr souverän (zumindest bei den Fischen die ich bisher damit gefangen habe  ) 

Und fischen tue ich auch Gummis in der gleichen "Gewichtsklasse" wie du und zwar vorwiegend auf Hecht und Zander. 

Also von mir bekommst du eine klare Kaufempfehlung, denn ich möchte die Rute auf keinen Fall wieder hergeben. 
Als Rolle hab ich ne 3000er Stradic drunter, was meines erachtens nach sehr gut harmoniert. 

Mfg Jan


----------



## zanderzone (17. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an!
Ich glaub ne Rolle ab 3000 sollte es auch schon sein, weil ich denke, dass die Rute sonst Kopflastig werden könnte!

Oder?


----------



## Skillz (17. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hi ich hab damals eine ähnliche Frage ins Forum gestellt. Habe mich dann für die Greys entschiedne und bin echt zufrieden. Liegt gut in der Hand, ist sehr leicht. Echt dünner schöner Blank. Kann nur positives sagen. Ich fische eine 4000er Technium darauf und mir ist es doch noch ein Tick zu Kopflastig.

Bei Schirmer gibts die für 20 Euros weniger.

Mfg


----------



## Promachos (17. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hallo!

Auch von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung! Ich hab die Rute in 305 cm und WG bis 50 Gr. "gewonnen" und sie jetzt seit 3 Monaten im intensiven Gebrauch. Im Vergleich zur Speedmaster XH erscheint sie mir noch einen Tacken härter. Notgedrungen fische ich sie zur Zeit mit einer 2000er Rolle, die dafür allerdings deutlich zu klein ist.

Also:


Die Rute ist in 270 cm top für den von dir genannten Einsatzzweck.
Die Wurfgewichtangabe ist sehr realistisch.
Nimm für die 270er mindestens eine 3000er, besser eine 4000er Rolle (bzw. eine Rolle, die durchaus um die 350 Gramm wiegen darf).

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Doanafischer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Auch von mir : KAUFEN!

Ich hab seit einer Woche die 8ft Version mit 45 Gramm WG. Die ist einfach nur toll! So schön leicht und dennoch so stark. Außerdem merkt man jede Grundberührung des Köders sofort. Der Griff liegt perfekt in der Hand. Kurz: Für mich nahe dran an der perfekten Spinnrute - besser ist nur noch handmade. :m

Nur bei der Rolle muss ich noch nachsteuern , ich fische jetzt eine Cardinal 804. Nicht schlecht , aber wohl ein bisserl zu groß. 
Evtl fällt mir mal eine schöne 2500er Shimano in die Hand....

Und das Handeln beim Händler nicht vergessen!!! 10% sollten min. drin sein.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## zanderzone (19. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich hab die 2,44m mit 45 gr wurfgelwicht genommen! Denke bei der länge wird sie gar nicht kopflastig! Welche Rolle ich nehme weiß ich noch nicht genau! Mein Händler hat sie mir für 90€ verkauft!!


----------



## Doanafischer (19. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

super Preis für eine super Rute!

Ich glaube , Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## zanderzone (20. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich weiss, doofe Frage, aber welche Rolle würdet Ihr für die Rute empfehelen, denn ich habe im Moment noch gar keine Ahnung welche ich nehme!!


----------



## Doanafischer (20. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich hab derzeit die 2500er Rarenium im Auge. Evtl warte ich aber noch auf die Revo Spin von Abu. Mal schaun.....|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderzone (20. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

So viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben! Sag mal so um die hundert Euro.. Schwierig!!!


----------



## kaizr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich habe sie mit ner 2508er Daiwa Caldia in weiß gefischt. Einfach traumhaft.


----------



## zanderzone (21. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Die ist echt geil, aber mein Händler hat se nicht mehr.. 
Hatte sie vor ein paar Monaten in der Hand! Hatte nur damals keine Verwendung dafür!
im Netz dif. zu teuer!!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Abu Sorön oder ne Mitchel Epic könntest du dir anschauen, die Mitchel kostet ~100€, die Sorön meißt einen Ticken mehr, sind auch schöne Rollen.


----------



## zanderzone (21. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich werd später noch mal zu meinem Händler fahren und schauen, was er mir noch anzubieten hat..
Schauen wir mal!


----------



## Promachos (21. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Zanderzone,

achte aber bitte auf's Gewicht der Rolle bzw. die mögliche Kopflastigkeit der Kombination.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Freude an deiner neuen Rute - und vor allem viele schöne Fische dran.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## zanderzone (22. September 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich werde die Rolle natürlich an die Rute machen! Hatte gestern leider keine Zeit!


----------



## Blueplay76 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hi,

ich fische die 2,44m Version mit dem WG 20-45 Gramm, total geile Rute! Jetzt liebäugele ich mit der etwas längeren Variante in 2,74m, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig mit welchem Wurfgewicht. Hatte eigentlich an die 40-100 gramm Version gedacht. Da ihr aber die 20-50 gramm Rute mit der Speedmaster xh vergleicht bin ich unschlüssig. Die 40-100 Gramm Version hatte ich bereits in der Hand, fällt etwas kopflastig aus, daher finde ich die 20-50 Gramm interessanter. Fische 8-12cm Gummifische mit 15-18 Gramm Köpfen. Bräuchte die Rute vornehmlich für den Rhein. Denkt ihr dass die Rute dafür geeignet ist, auch hinsichtlich des Strömungsdrucks. Und ist sie wirklich mit der Speedy in xh vergleichbar?


----------



## Windmaster (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Abu Sorön oder ne Mitchel Epic könntest du dir anschauen, die Mitchel kostet ~100€, die Sorön meißt einen Ticken mehr, sind auch schöne Rollen.


 
Hatte die Söron mal kurz im Laden auf er Insel kurz gedreht und fand sie eigentlich erschreckend schwerläufig und hat mich null überzeugt. Für das Geld eigentlich ein no go.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an. Was für Rollen benutzt du denn sonst?#h


----------



## Windmaster (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich fische halt schon Stella etc. , kenne aber auch die Technium und finde diese auch ziemlich gut.

Sollte die Sorön nicht mal im Bereich zwischen 200-240€ kosten ? Meinte so ein Preisschild im Laden gesehen zu haben. Im Netz liegt sie ja bei 110€.
Würde da aber definitiv ne Technium nehmen. 
Moritz in Kaki bietet derzeit ne Twin Power 3000 für 160€ an, liegt zwar deutlich über 100€, aber für den Kurs absolut empfehlenswert !


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker . . .
Ich würde den evtl. robusteren Lauf einer soliden Metallrolle wählen.#h


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Werde mir für meine Greys auch eine Technium kaufen!
Für den Preis ist die Rolle einf TOP!!


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hatte ja im ersten Post geschrieben, das sie meinen Schuppen aufgebrochen haben!
hab gerade einen anruf von der Polizei bekommen! Die Täter wurden gefasst und meine Ruten sind wieder da
Hoffe ich hab mir die Greys nu nicht um sonst geholt ;-)
17 jährige Kinder hatten mal wieder nichts besseres zu tun!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Sehr erfreulich.:m

Nur brauchste jetzt nicht mehr soviel neues kaufen.#t


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Die Sorön die du auf der Insel gekurbelt hast (ich denke mal das du beim selben Shop warst wie ich immer) kostet 129€, was ich so schon ganz in Ordnung finde (Steht auch auf dem kleinen goldenen Schildchen drauf )

Schwergängig läuft die (genauer diese) Sorön meiner Meinung nach nicht. Leicht, aber minimal rauer, wohl weil zu wenig Fett drinne ist. Habe mir die Rolle aber nicht geholt weil mir das kaum Vorhandene Klickern der Bremse fehlt. 

@ TE:
Die Technium is ne gute Rolle, damit machste nichts falsch.


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Brauch aber trotzdem ne neue Rolle 
Kann ich die morgen wenigstens mit nach Dänemark nehmen!!!


----------



## flasha (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Wie haben Sie eigentlich die Täter ermitteln können?


Hast ja nochmal Schwein gehabt


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Das geilste ist, das unser Nachbarsjunge bei mir eingestiegen ist!
Ich habe der Polizei gesagt, dass da oft andere Jugendliche sind!
Da ist die Polizei da vorbeigefahren und hat das Haus inkl. Schuppen durchsucht und da standen dann meine Ruten!
Beim anderen Nachbarn von mir haben se ne Stereoanlage mitgehen lassen, die auch da stand!
Und das im kleinen wunderschönen Nordhorn!!


----------



## flasha (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das geilste ist, das unser Nachbarsjunge bei mir eingestiegen ist!
> Ich habe der Polizei gesagt, dass da oft andere Jugendliche sind!
> Da ist die Polizei da vorbeigefahren und hat das Haus inkl. Schuppen durchsucht und da standen dann meine Ruten!
> Beim anderen Nachbarn von mir haben se ne Stereoanlage mitgehen lassen, die auch da stand!
> Und das im kleinen wunderschönen Nordhorn!!



Da hast du wirklich Glück gehabt aber wie man sich so dumm anstellen kann als Dieb?! 


Und hast du nun deine Rolle gefunden?! Ist es bei der Technium geblieben?!

Wie ist eigentlich die XH Version von der Rute?! Also die bis 100g WG. Hast mein Interesse geweckt mit der Greys kannte sie bis dato noch nicht und ich hatte mich schon auf die Speedmaster eingeschossen |rolleyes Hattest du die eventuell schonmal in der Hand?!


----------



## Blueplay76 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*



flasha schrieb:


> !
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich die XH Version von der Rute?! Also die bis 100g WG. Hast mein Interesse geweckt mit der Greys kannte sie bis dato noch nicht und ich hatte mich schon auf die Speedmaster eingeschossen |rolleyes Hattest du die eventuell schonmal in der Hand?!



Die Prowla sl in 2,74m und einem Wurfgewicht von 40-100 Gramm ist dünn, relativ leicht, straff und schnell und leider leider, deutlich kopflastig, sonst hätte ich sie schon. Daher würde es mich wirklich interessieren wie die 20-50 Gramm ausfällt. Wie straff ist sie und kann man 50 Gramm dranhängen und voll durchziehen, anders gefragt: Sind es wirkliche 50 Gramm WG?


----------



## zanderzone (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Die Rute ist wirklich jeden Cent wert!
Ja, ich denke ich werde mir die techmium holen!
Ich finde die 100 gr. Rute viel zu hart! Das ist schon ein echter Knüppel! Was die wg.- Angaben angeht, ich denke, dass die absolut realistisch sind.
Hatte die speedmaster auch schon in der Hand und ich muss sagen, dass ich die greys vorziehen würde( sonst hätte ich se mir auch nicht gekauft ) 
Der Blank ist einfach sowas von übberragend dünn!! Du merkst jeden zupfer.. Kauf dir die Rute, ich bin auch begeistert!!


----------



## sc00b (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hatte die 20-50wg nun 3 Tage zum testfischen, heute wird die gekauft, ist echt nen geiler Stock kann ich nur empfehlen. Fische da ne 4000er Rolle dran,die 320gr wiegt und find die top ausbalanciert.

so wieder ab ans Wasser, 


bis denne


----------



## flasha (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Welche Köder sind optimal für diese Rute?! Werd morgn zum Tackle Dealer fahren und mal schaun ob ich die dort mal "begrabbeln" kann.


----------



## sc00b (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Also ich benutze immer 12-18gr  sowohl bei 12gr als auch bei 18gr merk ich wann der aufklatscht auf Grund.. Würde sagen 12-21gr evtl. noch etwas mehr.

Und Köder 8-14cm also kann jetz nur von mir Reden was ich da bis heute alles dran hatte und was sich gut führen/werfen lies.. 

Leider wollten die Hechte heute nicht, wohl zu sonnig


----------



## Hellge (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Also ich hatte die Rute ( 270 20-50 gr) heut in der Hand und finde sie auch saugeil. Nur hab ich keinen Dunst was ich für ne Rolle nehmen soll. Ich liebäugel mit der 2500 Exage ( 2011 Modell).
Ist die zu klein für die Rute?


----------



## prignitz_angler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Fischt denn einer die 10-25g Version ?

Wenn ja welche Gummis +Kopf lassen sich damit noch bewältigen?

5-8cm, 7-12g Kopf


----------



## sc00b (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*



Hellge schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Rute ( 270 20-50 gr) heut in der Hand und finde sie auch saugeil. Nur hab ich keinen Dunst was ich für ne Rolle nehmen soll. Ich liebäugel mit der 2500 Exage ( 2011 Modell).
> Ist die zu klein für die Rute?




Also ich habe ne 4000er von Shakesbeare dran.. wiegt 320gr. und finde des passt schon.. was jetz die Exage wiegt weiß nicht...

Sonst evtl. die 240er Version nehmen..


----------



## zanderzone (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hab nu ne Blue Arc 730 dran!
Wollte mir ja die Technium kaufen, aber mein Dad hat mir die Rolle geschenkt, da er die über den Blinker gewonnen hat!
War eine Verlosung bei den mtl. Fängen!
Also ne günstige Alternative ;-)

Da bleibt nur noch zu sagen: Danke PAPA


----------



## Hellge (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*



sc00b schrieb:


> Also ich habe ne 4000er von Shakesbeare dran.. wiegt 320gr. und finde des passt schon.. was jetz die Exage wiegt weiß nicht...
> 
> Sonst evtl. die 240er Version nehmen..



Hier par Gewichtsangaben zur aktuellen Exage 
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanoexagefcneuheit2011-p-8645.html

Schön leicht sind sie ja und im Moment im Angebot, hab nur bischen Sorge das bei der 2500 er dir Rute kopflastig sein könnte.


----------



## bobbl (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Was für Ködergrößen würdet ihr bei der -50 Gramm Version als obere Grenze ansetzen? Und kann man mit der Rute auch mal nen 5er Spinner ziehen?


----------



## sc00b (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*



Hellge schrieb:


> Hier par Gewichtsangaben zur aktuellen Exage
> http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanoexagefcneuheit2011-p-8645.html
> 
> Schön leicht sind sie ja und im Moment im Angebot, hab nur bischen Sorge das bei der 2500 er dir Rute kopflastig sein könnte.




Hab hier noch ne Blue Arc 720.. kann ich mal dran Schrauben diese wiegt 280gr. Also noch etwas schwerer als deine Exage.

Sonst würde ich die 4000er nehmen ist zwar schwerer, aber könnte mir vorstellen das des wie Faust aufs Auge passt ;-)
Wenn meine 320gr Rolle schon ganz gut hinhaut.. 

Man muss sich halt aussuchen was man will.. was leichtes dann müsste man die 240er Version nehmen.. Oder halt das etwas schwere...

Wobei bei mir ist das 2. rangig was Rute + Rolle wiegt..



Ker bei dem Preis kann man echt schwach werden..


----------



## Hellge (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Da muss ich nochmal zum Händler die Rollen mal austesten welche am besten zu dieser Rute passt.
Da hat ja jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben, ich zum Beispiel mag eine Ruten / Rollenkombination die sehr leich aber dennoch noch ausgewogen ist da ich hauptsächlich mit dem Handgelenk arbeite.
Aber du kannst gern Bescheid geben wie es sich Gewichtsmäßig mit der Blu Arc verhält.


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir gerade die Prowla specialist platinum in 2,74m und 40 bis 100 gr. fürs Grobe  gegönnt. Werde diese Rute hauptsächlich mit einer caldia 3000X fischen.  Zur Ausgewogenheit,mit dieser Rolle liegt die Rute knapp 6cm vor dem Korkende auf dem Finger in der Waage, gerade ausprobiert. Kopflastigkeit ist also schon noch vorhanden, hält sich aber für meinen Geschmack in erträglichem Rahmen.
Gesamtgewicht der Kombo liegt laut Küchenwaage bei ca 490gr. 
Vielleicht helfen diese Angaben. Freu mich darauf, die Kombo am Wochenende am Möhnesee einweihen zu können. Falls Interesse besteht kann ich ja dann nochmal kurz was schreiben.
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Kartoffel (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hey überlege mir gerade Prowla GS Lure/Spin von Greys in 2,44m und 15-30g wg zu holen. 

Die soll für Spinner von 5-20g und wobbler und gummif. bis 15 sein.

Meint das sie dafür gut ist?
Kann man leichte Köder gut werfen,da die Rute ja relativ hart ist.

Hat jemand den Testartikel aus der Blinker oder Raubfisch?

Gruß


----------



## zanderzone (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hi ich fische die Greys Platinum Specialist 2,44 mit 20-45 gr. WG ! Deine ist die etwas günstigere Variante! 
Ich würde auf keinen Fall unter 45 gr. gehen bei Spinnern und Wobblern. Ausserdem fischt du Gufis bis 15 cm! Da ist deine Rute nicht für ausgelegt.


----------



## spike999 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

ich glaub er meint gummis bis 15g?!
ich hab die gs lure/spin 2,74m 40-80g,schön hart so wie ichs mag,perfekt zum angeln mit größeren gummis und wobblern...
bin auch am überlegen mir noch die leichtere variante zuzulegen...


----------



## Kartoffel (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hi,

Sorry ich hatte die cm hinter den 15 cm Gummifischen vergessen. Ich kann ja mal ein Bild mit dem derzeitigen Inhalt meiner Köderbox reinstellen.

Der Gummifisch, der orangene Spinner und der Wobbler haben alle um die 20 g.

Dann ist da noch der Popper und die kleinen Spinner.Schauts euch an.

Das Gewässer ist die Ems und im See.

Gruß 


PS: Der Jigkopf am Gummifisch ist zu leicht oder?

Und ich werde mir noch Wobbler ca. in der selben Größe des einen zulegen (Empfehlungen die nicht so teuer sind)?


----------



## Kartoffel (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hier die Bilder:

Fange gerade erst mit dem Spinnangeln an, deswegen habe ich noch nichts so viele Köder.


----------



## prignitz_angler (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Tach,

ich hab die 2,70m Prowla 20-50g, günstig bei Ebay geschossen #6

Hatte eine 4000er Rolle erst drauf, war mir zu schwer auf Dauer, jetzt ist ne 2500er dran, und etwas Gewicht hinten ca. 30g verpflanzt, past 

Ich fisch vom Walley Assasin am 10g Kopf, hoch bis 15cm Seashads mind. 10g Kopf bis hoch 30g kein Problem für die Rute, Rückmeldung mehr als ne VHF !

Da wird alles richtig schön übertragen, für mich passend #h


----------



## spike999 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

@kartoffel
der gummifisch (15cm kopyto)wiegt schon 30g ohne jigkopf


----------



## Kartoffel (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hey Spike,

hab ein Fehler gemacht. 
Der Gummifisch und der Wobbler sind beide 11 cm lang.

Danke 

PS: Hat jemand den Raubfisch abboniert oder den Testartikel da?


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich muß hier nochmal nachhaken.
Nach intensiver Recherche bin ich jetzt auch bei der Greys gelandet :g
Ich benötige noch eine Rute für den mittleren Bereich:  5er Spinner, Wobbler/Twitchbaits um 12 cm und ab und an mal einen 10er gummi mit 10 gr. Kopf. 
Meine erste Frage wäre wie steif die Ruten ausfallen. Ich dachte an 270 cm  - 40 gr. 
Ich frage deshalb, weil mein Kumpel eine 45er Skeletor besitzt und das Teil durchaus mit einer "normalen 70gr. Rute mithalten kann |uhoh:
Frage zwei: Wie unterscheiden sich die GS-Lure und die Specialist SL-Lure ? (Ausser im Preis )

Vielen dank schonmal und schönen Sonntag noch |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich weiss, doofe Frage, aber welche Rolle würdet Ihr für die Rute empfehelen, denn ich habe im Moment noch gar keine Ahnung welche ich nehme!!


 

Daiwa Exceler 2500Z.Gerade in der Bucht für 119€ gekauft.:m


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Hier muß doch noch jemand diese Ruten besitzen  #c


----------



## zanderzone (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Danke, aber hängt schon fast ein Jahr ne Stradic 2500 FC dran!!!

@Breamhunter: Ich kann Dir nur zur 2,44m 20-45 Gramm raten! Spinner und Wobbler sind für sie kein Problem und Gummis fische ich damit bis 20 Gramm!

Unterschiede liegen natürlich im Blank! Specialist viel besserer Blank und viel Dünner! Musst die beiden Ruten mal gleichzeitig in die Hand nehmen! Dann weisst du was ich meine!!


----------



## Spinnenfänger (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

hi.

ich hzabe mir die rute vor 1 monat gekauf. die 2,74m 20-50 gramm.

ich bin super zufrieden mit der greys. man merkt super den grundkontakt und kann den gewässergrund gut studieren. die rute ist super leicht was mir persönlich wichtig war. ich fische eine red arc an der rute. 

mein fazit ist man braucht keine 400euro rute es gibt auch richtig gute ruten für weniger geld.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Greys - Prowla Specialist SL Lure - Spinnruten*

Ich würde dir zur Spro Red Arc raten, eine super rolle zum Spinnfischen hab die ein paar mal als 10400er ausführung. Super ding. Kostet auch nicht die Welt. ;-) 
mfg


----------

